# Music ideal for a violent bar fight in a movie



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Howling Wolf ''Backdoor man", if they were a barfight to erupted and this song would play i would pick up a chair and trow it lol just kidding , i just use my imagination, this is kinda cool, even if im against violence in a general sense of things.

:lol:


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Seen some good use of music in movie bar fights. Last one was in Hitman's Bodyguard which had some funny moments.

I would like to hear something used a little sarcastically, like Boney M's Sunny.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Whitney Houston - I will always love you


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Wasn't there a pretty violent scene in Clockwork Orange with pretty music? Can't remember the song...


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

First movement of Prokofiev's 2nd symphony.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

I'm Ready by Muddy Waters


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Wasn't there a pretty violent scene in Clockwork Orange with pretty music? Can't remember the song...


Wasn't it from Beethoven's "Eroica"? I can't remember for sure, haven't seen that film in years...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I don't know about the music but this one works for me


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2018)

Clutch
The Mob Goes Wild


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2018)

Dillinger Escape Plan
Milk Lizard


----------



## Nate Miller (Oct 24, 2016)

personally, I always liked beating the living daylights out of some idiot to anything recorded by the Bee Gees


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

This is for a comical sped up bar fight:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Final movement, Dvorak New World Symphony.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Nate Miller said:


> personally, I always liked beating the living daylights out of some idiot to anything recorded by the Bee Gees


Its just that you never heard the first BeeGees lp (which is wick.)


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

This Berlin school lp:










Because, in real life, Wolfgang died victim of a bar brawl.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)

"Christmas Dream," by Andrew Lloyd Webber; sung by Perry Como in The Odessa File (1974).


----------

